# Mag Chloride Approved For Organic



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Magnesium Chloride has been approved as a fertilizer for organic farming.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/06/first-magnesium-chloride-based-fertilizer-approved-organic-farming-n-america/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=f62a35b7da-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-f62a35b7da-296641129


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

I wonder how long before they approve 13-13-13 so organic can get the yields up?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: LOL...

Regards,, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If I remember right, Mag Chloride is MgCl2. This causes me to wonder how it would work as a soil amendment because of the chlorine release. My thinking is that the chlorine would tend to make the soil more acid, negating the effects of liming or causing a person to have to apply more lime.

I can see how magnesium would help in plant growth. Mg is one of the things I take jump on when I start having muscle cramps, so I can see it playing a big role in plant growth.

I use this stuff for dust control in my indoor arena; haven't had to water since I started using it.

Ralph


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The soil's Cl level is of little concern. What is importat is the plants Cl level. The Cl level in the plant is just as important as N, P, K, Mg, & Ca level. Each has it's own critical concentration range.

Ido not try to memorize the IDEAL Criticle Concentration range. I do know Phosphate has a rapid rise in plant percentage, a short ideal range, and a rapid loss in yield, and it moves as the other essential elements change. Potassium as a very forgiving critical concentration range. With my soil the calcium Critical Concentration is almost a flat line.

For hay the nitrogen concentration changes with yield and protein. What is important for forages ia an 11/1 N/S ratio in the plant analysis.

Here Iron can be many times the desitred ppm of iron and still be deficient in plant iron. Our problem is our excessivly high levels of calcium will tie up the plant Fe and the plant will not have enough for the desired yield.

Something to remember is too much in the plant can be worse than too little.


----------

